# What is the best spreader under $150?



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

Im looking for opinions on what is the best spreader under $150? Im leaning towards the earthway 2600a plus. I like it for the solid linkage, pneumatic tires, and edge guard technology. The only downside I see to it is the 40 lb. hopper is a little small for my needs.

Would love to hear other people thoughts and opinions on the subject.


----------



## MOCcock8 (Jun 7, 2019)

daganh62 said:


> Im looking for opinions on what is the best spreader under $150? Im leaning towards the earthway 2600a plus. I like it for the solid linkage, pneumatic tires, and edge guard technology. The only downside I see to it is the 40 lb. hopper is a little small for my needs.
> 
> Would love to hear other people thoughts and opinions on the subject.


Check out this one I just got. It's a beast for the price.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/ECHO-60...}:rt+dln:{556161}+qu:{echo+rb60}:qu+nf:{1}:nf


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The 2600APlus is a nice spreader for a 5k lawn


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I concur with @Ware. I own that spreader, and it's solid. At first, I didn't like the control lever, because i was coming from a Scott's spreader that had the "bicycle brake" style lever on the handle. But I'm used to it now.


----------



## Mer2112 (May 12, 2019)

Take a look at the Echo RB-60 for $99.00.

It's the one I'll be using this season.

https://www.echo-usa.com/Products/Spreaders/RB-60


----------



## Buster (Apr 3, 2020)

I love my Brinly P20-500. It's slightly more than $150, handles 50# and is really high quality. I'd give it a look. It comes with a edge deflector too (not shown).


----------



## BermudaBoy (Jun 27, 2019)

JayGo said:


> I concur with @Ware. I own that spreader, and it's solid. At first, I didn't like the control lever, because i was coming from a Scott's spreader that had the "bicycle brake" style lever on the handle. But I'm used to it now.


I agree with everything here. Great spreader but I too was used to the bicycle brake of my Scott's. When I first used the Earthway to put down some granular Prodiamine in mid February I adjusted the setting not realizing that it was opening the hopper. I was used to having to pull the brake to open the hopper. As soon as I began walking I dumped a good pound of product in about a square foot of lawn. Now that I'm used to the Earthway I love it now.


----------



## Huff (Oct 22, 2018)

Another vote for the Echo RB60. I've only spread Humic DG with it so far, but it seems to be a solid spreader.


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

I have a hard time getting a good setting for the Earthway with larger sized prill. Never seems consistent unless the prill size is fairly small.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

JayGo said:


> I concur with @Ware. I own that spreader, and it's solid. At first, I didn't like the control lever, because i was coming from a Scott's spreader that had the "bicycle brake" style lever on the handle. But I'm used to it now.


I bought an Earthway (don't recall the model number) that looked like the one linked back in the early 90's. If they haven't lowered the build quality over the years, mine was built like a tank. I especially liked the large pneumatic tires. The frame eventually rusted through, but it was a solid performer for more than 20 years. It owed me nothing.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Mister Bill said:


> JayGo said:
> 
> 
> > I concur with @Ware. I own that spreader, and it's solid. At first, I didn't like the control lever, because i was coming from a Scott's spreader that had the "bicycle brake" style lever on the handle. But I'm used to it now.
> ...


I really hope mine lasts that long. The hopper is perfect for my size lawn.

Any tips on how to fertilize super narrow strips of turf (long strips of grass between sidewalk and street)? I normally just set it to spread to one side and then just walk slowly, but it's not very consistent.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

JayGo said:


> Mister Bill said:
> 
> 
> > JayGo said:
> ...


I don't have that issue in my own yard, as I have no sidewalk, but I do have a small Scotts handheld I keep around just for those occasions when I volunteer my services to others or do the HOA common areas. Just turn the crank real slow and tip the hopper down to keep the spread narrow. That' the best I can offer.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Buster said:


> I love my Brinly P20-500. It's slightly more than $150, handles 50# and is really high quality. I'd give it a look. It comes with a edge deflector too (not shown).


Just ordered this with the deflector on Amazon and I'm trying very hard to be patient because Amazon's deliveries are super slowed down right now. Says it will be here April 20th, we'll see about that.


----------

